
How German nuclear scientists reacted to the news of Hiroshima - bilifuduo
http://lukemuehlhauser.com/how-german-nuclear-scientists-reacted-to-the-news-of-hiroshima/
======
Jerry2
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11579299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11579299)

~~~
tristanj
I think you meant dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12568250](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12568250)

~~~
codezero
It's completely ok to resubmit stories after some time has passed if it helps
them reach more people who may have missed the original submission. I don't
think this would be considered a dupe.

The only gripe I have is guidelines say to stick to original sources so I'd
rather see a repost that's closer to the source :)

~~~
tristanj
It's ok to resubmit stories after some time has passed, but this one was
submitted four weeks ago with significant discussion alongside it. I'm totally
ok with stories like this being resubmitted after 3-6 months, but one month is
too soon by my mark.

Resubmitting stories that don't get initial traction is fine, but this post
had a lot of traction when it was submitted last time so it doesn't fit in
that category.

> _I don 't think this would be considered a dupe._

Have a look here, dang clarifies what is a dupe in this post
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223645](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10223645)
. It should clear up why mods marked this story about german nuclear
scientists as a dupe. Plus, the try submitting [http://germanhistorydocs.ghi-
dc.org/pdf/eng/English101.pdf](http://germanhistorydocs.ghi-
dc.org/pdf/eng/English101.pdf) and you'll see it gets caught by the dupe
detector.

Note that I didn't mark this post as a dupe, the site moderators did that.

~~~
codezero
We've seen successful re submissions within days. I'm not on board with
getting a pitchfork out after four weeks. I am probably biased because I
missed this the time it was posted four weeks ago. Let's agree it's relative.

Thanks for the clarifying links though. I'm not upset it was flagged as a
dupe. I'm all for HN moderation, just want to make it clear a lot of people
probably missed this. If that's ok and we bury this story I am ok with that.
Let's resubmit next year :)

